# New here



## jamiebug55 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello guys and girls,I am Jamie from California and i do Kenpo.i am 14 and i just got my yellow belt last thursday.


    Jamie


----------



## masherdong (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jamie!  And, congrats. on your Yellow Belt!  Keep training hard!!! :asian: 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Jamie and welcome to MartialTalk.   Congrats on your yellow belt, that is awesome.  Hope you have fun here and if you ever need a question answered any of the MartialTalk Mentors or Moderators will be happy to help you out.  PM us anytime.  Have fun and happy posting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jamie 

Good to have you~! Congrats on your promotion 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 17, 2005)

Jamiebug, welcome and congratulations!  Have a great time here on MT!


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jamie, welcome to MT.  Congrats on your yellow belt!  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Jamie, that's great news about your promotion - you're on your way!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk and congrats on your promotion.  Keep up the good work and it will always be rewarding.

 -Michael


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome, and congratulations on your promotion Jamie! Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## still learning (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums, life has many steps and so is martial arts!   Yellow belt is a step, not many will go on for life,  never quit....and just keep going,  then there will be no regrets......Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2005)

My son is 14 and just got his yellow belt last week. Good luck with your next promotion!


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2005)

Greetings and "Congrats" on the new rank...


----------



## jamiebug55 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you all so much!sorry i havent been on for so long i been relly busy as you all can probly tell but i dont know.And Thank you again for your relpys as well.Yes i am loving my yellow belt.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, Jamie and welcome aboard. Congrats on the promotion.  Keep on training with the same dedication you had to show to make it this far and before you know it you'll be teaching.


----------

